# How can you see hidden processes not shown in task manager processes tab?



## Levone

I think this is the best place for this...I'm currently dealing with a program that, when it runs, ****s up my internet.  Currently I'm in safe mode and the program isn't running, and my internet works fine.  When I leave safe mode it'll screw up my computer again, so I'm pretty sure it's a program that safe mode is preventing from loading that's messing up my system. I don't think it's a virus as I've run MSE and Avira both, as well as Spybot, MalwareBytes, and SuperAntiSpyware and have had no progress.  

However, whenever I go to the task manager's processes list out of safe mode, it'll show me some 30 or so processes but say that I have 72 running.  How do I view the missing processes that it's not displaying?


----------



## StrangleHold

Click (Show processes from all users) at the bottom left.


----------



## Levone

Ah, great.  Thanks!  Hopefully it'll be a matter of seeing which program is eating up my resources and nicking it.  Not sure how much hope I hold out for that though.


----------

